# Bald auf Steam? Zehn aktuell sehnsüchtig erwartete PC-Umsetzungen



## Gast1669461003 (24. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bald auf Steam? Zehn aktuell sehnsüchtig erwartete PC-Umsetzungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bald auf Steam? Zehn aktuell sehnsüchtig erwartete PC-Umsetzungen


----------



## Bolls (24. Januar 2016)

Riddick gab es mal bei Steam, wurde aber, warum auch immer, aus dem Store genommen.


----------



## AC3 (24. Januar 2016)

sorry, aber da ist kein alter schinken dabei den ich mir bei steam kaufen würde.
"sehnsucht"  WTF? 

2015 kamen ziemlich viele geile games für den pc raus und 2016 wird ebenso ein gutes gaming jahr für pc gamer.

aktuell battle ich mich durch blade and soul. hat ein ziemlich geniales action kampfsystem.
zuvor habe ich hardline für den multi (blood money) im origin sale mitgenommen.
weiterführend  sonic allstar racing transformed bei steam.
rocket league (pflicht - echt cool).
  castlevania LOS ultimate habe ich durch.

und und und

mir fehlt es nicht an spielen.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Januar 2016)

gabs nicht MGS1 auch für PC? Ich meine ja, aber vielleicht täusch ich mich auch grad.

Bei FF fehlt dann aber auch noch das bisher PS2-exclusive 12er, was die SP-Teil betrifft



AC3 schrieb:


> sorry, aber da ist kein alter schinken dabei den ich mir bei steam kaufen würde.
> "sehnsucht" hat wohl nur der autor.





musst du immer von dir auf andere schließen?

und meine Güte, gewöhn dir bitte mal Großschreibung an, deine Auflistung zu lesen ist voll anstrengend.


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2016)

Chronicles of Riddick wurde auf Steam entweder wegen Lizenzproblemen entfernt oder weil man einen Crack nutzen musste damit es läuft weil die Entwickler Tages nicht entfernt haben und es auf Win7 nicht mehr stabil lief


----------



## siggi13988 (24. Januar 2016)

MGS 3 und FF 10 wären ein wahr gewordener Traum.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Januar 2016)

siggi13988 schrieb:


> MGS 3 und FF 10 wären ein wahr gewordener Traum.



aber in der Subsistance-Fassung dann, mit der beweglichen Kamera

edit:

MGS: Twin Snakes (das Remake von Teil 1) wäre natürlich auch fein, aber ich glaub da hat Nintendo teilweise Rechte dran (zumindest an den Eastereggs im Raum, wo man gegen Gray Fox, den Cyberninja, kämpft





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y9mMUpxLBRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## chaos-tom (24. Januar 2016)

Kleine Besserwisserei: Es gibt durchaus eine Windows-Version vom ersten Teil Metal Gear Solid. Läuft sogar noch recht gut unter Windows 7.

PS: Auf steam oder gog findet man den Titel aber leider wirklich nicht.


----------



## Chronik (24. Januar 2016)

Also ich würde mich freuen wenn endlich mal RimWorld bei Steam erscheint!!!
Aber das und HL3 sind wohl keine PC Umsetzungen in dem Sinne, eher Steam Umsetztungen!


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (24. Januar 2016)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2016)

RdR ? Da eher fallen Ostern, Weihnachten und mein Geburtstag auf den gleichen Tag. Ich denke mal der Zug (RdR auf dem PC) ist abgefahren. Leider.  

Wobei ich hätte nichts gegen

-Red Dead Redemption
-die fehlenden Metal Gear Solid Teile
-Chronicles of Riddick

auf dem PC.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> gabs nicht MGS1 auch für PC? Ich meine ja, aber vielleicht täusch ich mich auch grad.


Nein, du täuschst dich nicht. Die News hier ist nur schlicht und ergreifend falsch, dass nur MGS2 den Weg auf dem PC fand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider, leider bekommt man es auf heutigen Betriebssystemen nicht mehr ordentlich zum Laufen. Ich zumindest scheitere daran es auf Win7 zu Leben zu erwecken.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Leider, leider bekommt man es auf heutigen Betriebssystemen nicht mehr ordentlich zum Laufen. Ich zumindest scheitere daran es auf Win7 zu Leben zu erwecken.



Das ist leider ein großes Problem. Ich "leiste" mir im Moment daher noch ein Zweitsystem mit Win XP im Keller, und zur Not hätte ich sogar noch Win 98 da. Die Spiele packe ich wirklich nur noch ein- oder zweimal im Jahr aus dem Karton.
Mit weniger Aufwand würde ich sicher mehr "Vintage" zocken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Das ist leider ein großes Problem. Ich "leiste" mir im Moment daher noch ein Zweitsystem mit Win XP im Keller, und zur Not hätte ich sogar noch Win 98 da. Die Spiele packe ich wirklich nur noch ein- oder zweimal im Jahr aus dem Karton.
> Mit weniger Aufwand würde ich sicher mehr "Vintage" zocken.


Für solche Problem-Fälle würde ich mir sehr gerne sowas wie einen Mini-Mini-PC zusammenstellen, nur weiss ich nicht was da die wohl kompakteste Lösung wäre.
WinXP bzw. Win 98, ein Paar GB, 1 GB RAM, eine alte NVIDIA-Graka... Würde schon dicke reichen für unspielbare Klassiker.
Nur wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht wie man das am besten auf kleinsten Raum zusammenkriegt.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für solche Problem-Fälle würde ich mir sehr gerne sowas wie einen Mini-Mini-PC zusammenstellen, nur weiss ich nicht was da die wohl kompakteste Lösung wäre.
> WinXP bzw. Win 98, ein Paar GB, 1 GB RAM, eine alte NVIDIA-Graka... Würde schon dicke reichen für unspielbare Klassiker.
> Nur wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht wie man das am besten auf kleinsten Raum zusammenkriegt.



Der Platz spielt da bei mir eher keine Rolle. Daher nutze ich einen Modifizierten HP Office Rechner mit einem Athlon 3000 ( Graka müsste ich jetzt tatsächlich nachsehen, 6600 GT hab ich glaube ich drin).
Enttäuschend ist eher die Lautstärke...ein Low Noise Cooler / Lüfter solltest du in jedem Fall einplanen


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für solche Problem-Fälle würde ich mir sehr gerne sowas wie einen Mini-Mini-PC zusammenstellen, nur weiss ich nicht was da die wohl kompakteste Lösung wäre.
> WinXP bzw. Win 98, ein Paar GB, 1 GB RAM, eine alte NVIDIA-Graka... Würde schon dicke reichen für unspielbare Klassiker.
> Nur wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht wie man das am besten auf kleinsten Raum zusammenkriegt.



Minitower langt vollauf. Das Problem wird eher ein adequater Monitor sein. Weiß nicht, ob ein 27 Zoll TFT vernünftige Bilddarstellungen bei 600x400 abzuliefern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Der Platz spielt da bei mir eher keine Rolle. Daher nutze ich einen Modifizierten HP Office Rechner mit einem Athlon 3000 ( Graka müsste ich jetzt tatsächlich nachsehen, 6600 GT hab ich glaube ich drin).
> Enttäuschend ist eher die Lautstärke...ein Low Noise Cooler / Lüfter solltest du in jedem Fall einplanen


Bin mal spontan auf sowas gestoßen:

HP Compaq DC7900 SFF, 160GB, 2GB, Intel Core 2 Duo 2x2,8Ghz | eBay

Das wäre eigentlich perfekt, müsste nur noch rausfinden welche Graka-Typen (AGP oder PCI) dort reingehören. Dann hätte ich endlich wieder einen Grund Win98 und XP auszupacken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Minitower langt vollauf. Das Problem wird eher ein adequater Monitor sein. Weiß nicht, ob ein 27 Zoll TFT vernünftige Bilddarstellungen bei 600x400 abzuliefern.


Gängige SVGA-Auflösung bis 1280 x 1024 Pixel sollten kein Problem sein, nur an den schwarzen Rändern links wie rechts müsste man sich gewöhnen. Kein Problem für mich. ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin mal spontan auf sowas gestoßen:
> 
> HP Compaq DC7900 SFF, 160GB, 2GB, Intel Core 2 Duo 2x2,8Ghz | eBay
> 
> Das wäre eigentlich perfekt, müsste nur noch rausfinden welche Graka-Typen (AGP oder PCI) dort reingehören. Dann hätte ich endlich wieder einen Grund Win98 und XP auszupacken.



Nagel mich nicht fest, Core2Duo ( Sockel775) wäre eine PCI Karte.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Januar 2016)

Dann wäre ja ein Problem beseitigt. Bliebe nur ein Umschalter der ähnlich früheren Druckerumschaltern zwischen beiden PC umschaltet. Dann könntest Du den Monitor an beide PC gleich anschließen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

Hmm... Muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob ich vielleicht noch was Älteres an Board suche. Am besten wäre was mit AGP-Schnittstelle, damit ich die ganz alten Sachen mit 3DFX-Unterstützung wieder zum Leben erwecken kann, und davon hab ich recht viele. MGS1 mit Voodoo ist besser anzusehen als die langsame SVGA-Version. ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hmm... Muss ich mir noch überlegen, ob ich vielleicht noch was Älteres an Board suche. Am besten wäre was mit AGP-Schnittstelle, damit ich die ganz alten Sachen mit 3DFX-Unterstützung wieder zum Leben erwecken kann, und davon hab ich recht viele. MGS1 mit Voodoo ist besser anzusehen als die langsame SVGA-Version. ^^



Ja stimmt. Ausserdem sollte die ältere Hardware auch ohne Probleme Win 98 wuppen. Ich weiß nicht, wie das alte OS auf SATA und Co. reagiert.


----------



## shaboo (24. Januar 2016)

"*The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena*  und der darin enthaltene Vorgänger Escape from Butcher Bay sind derzeit  nur über Gog.com oder als gebrauchte Exemplare hier und da zu finden."

So weit sind wir jetzt also schon, dass Spiele als mehr oder weniger nicht existent gelten, nur weil man sie als Retail oder bei GOG kaufen muss und sie nicht beim Quasi-Monopolisten Steam gelistet sind. Hallelujah!

Ich habe noch das Retail-Original von Escape from Butcher Bay, das Dank DVD-Image und No-DVD-Crack auch heute noch wunderbar läuft - ohne Datenträger, ohne Steam, wenn's sein muss sogar ganz ohne Internet. War von dem Spiel allerdings nie soo begeistert, vor allem nicht von den überflüssigen Faustkämpfen.

Mein allererster Gedanke bei dieser Rubrik war ebenfalls Red Dead Redemption, aber wie MichaelG schon sagte, wird man sich das wohl leider abschminken müssen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Ausserdem sollte die ältere Hardware auch ohne Probleme Win 98 wuppen. Ich weiß nicht, wie das alte OS auf SATA und Co. reagiert.


Das Gehäuse wäre schon ideal, nur eben ein altes BTX-Board mit Athlon XP oder Intel Celeron-Unterstützung, das würde schon dicke reichen.

Oh je, das wird wieder eine Suche...


----------



## shaboo (24. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Leider, leider bekommt man es auf heutigen Betriebssystemen nicht mehr ordentlich zum Laufen. Ich zumindest scheitere daran es auf Win7 zu Leben zu erwecken.


Schon mal hier geschaut?

Metal Gear Solid: Integral - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game

Das erste MGS ist eigentlich noch nicht soo alt und Win7 nicht soo neu, dass das gar nicht gehen sollte. Was genau macht Dir denn Probleme?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Schon mal hier geschaut?
> 
> Metal Gear Solid: Integral - PCGamingWiki PCGW - bugs, fixes, crashes, mods, guides and improvements for every PC game
> 
> Das erste MGS ist eigentlich noch nicht soo alt und Win7 nicht soo neu, dass das gar nicht gehen sollte. Was genau macht Dir denn Probleme?


Ich hab es zwar an sich zum Laufen bekommen, aber ich bekam immer nur ein ultrakleines Spiel-Fenster zu Gesicht, bei welchem ich die Auflösung überhaupt nicht ändern konnte. Und die Farben waren auch total verfälscht.

Alle möglichen exe-Dateien probiert, sowie andere Tipps... Hat nix geholfen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Januar 2016)

Der Vorteil an einem eigenen System für ältere Software liegt ja auch auf der Hand. Man muss eben in der Regel keine Tricks mehr anwenden, wenn man es einmal vernüftig läuft. 
Vorher habe ich meinen alten Laptop dafür genutzt. Selbst der hat für Spiele bis ca. 2003 locker gereicht ( Pentium M /1 GB/ onboardGrafik). Also viel Kohle muss man nicht unbedingt in die Hand nehmen.


----------



## shaboo (24. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab es zwar an sich zum Laufen bekommen, aber ich bekam immer nur ein ultrakleines Spiel-Fenster zu Gesicht, bei welchem ich die Auflösung überhaupt nicht ändern konnte. Und die Farben waren auch total verfälscht.
> 
> Alle möglichen exe-Dateien probiert, sowie andere Tipps... Hat nix geholfen.


Okay, ganz ohne Widescreen-Fix und auf 640x480 ist auf den heutigen Monitoren tatsächlich so einiges dann doch eher unspielbar  

Ich habe zwar noch einen kompletten XP-PC daheim (P4 mit 1 Gig Speicher und Radeon 9800), sogar noch mit 17"-Philips-Röhre, aber zum Spielen krame ich den nicht mehr raus; das ist mir einfach zu umständlich, zumal die Röhre rein schärfemäßig ihre besten Tage natürlich auch schon hinter sich hat.

Unter Win7 läuft ja dann Gott sei Dank doch das meiste noch recht problemlos; in vielen Fällen sogar in HD und mit korrektem FOV. Derzeit erkunde ich gerade die Welt der Half-Life-Mods. Das waren Zeiten ...

Aber unter Win 8/8.1/10 ist die Situation vermutlich nicht eben besser geworden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Der Vorteil an einem eigenen System für ältere Software liegt ja auch auf der Hand. Man muss eben in der Regel keine Tricks mehr anwenden, wenn man es einmal vernüftig läuft.
> Vorher habe ich meinen alten Laptop dafür genutzt. Selbst der hat für Spiele bis ca. 2003 locker gereicht ( Pentium M /1 GB/ onboardGrafik). Also viel Kohle muss man nicht unbedingt in die Hand nehmen.


Eben. Und die Bastelei wäre noch ein zusätzlicher Spaß. 
Momentan werde ich aber nicht fündig... Ein gebrauchtes BTX-Board mit AGP Unterstützung... Entweder sowas von rar oder sowas gab es nie...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. Januar 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eben. Und die Bastelei wäre noch ein zusätzlicher Spaß.
> Momentan werde ich aber nicht fündig... Ein gebrauchtes BTX-Board mit AGP Unterstützung... Entweder sowas von rar oder sowas gab es nie...



Tatsache ! Wird schwierig mit einem BTX Board. Da wäre ja auch noch ein kompatibles NT nötig oder ?


----------



## Bevier (24. Januar 2016)

Beim ganzen Basteln eines solchen Systems aber bitte nicht übersehen, dass Win98 keine CPUs mit mehr als 2 GHz unterstützt ^^

Mich hat das (C2D E4800 mit 2,8 GHz) dazu gezwungen, mein geplantes Win98-Retrosystem auf WinXP umzustellen...

Naja, dank Kompatibilitätsmodus unter XP laufen die meisten Win98- und auch viele Win95-Titel trotzdem ziemlich gut. Auch ist unter XP die Treiberunterstützung noch etwas besser gewährleistet.


----------



## Batze (24. Januar 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Minitower langt vollauf. Das Problem wird eher ein adequater Monitor sein. Weiß nicht, ob ein 27 Zoll TFT vernünftige Bilddarstellungen bei 600x400 abzuliefern.



Du bekommst in jeder Größeren Stadt noch einen 4:3 TFT Monitor. 
Anzeigen mal lesen, Flohmärkte besuchen, Ebay, An- Verkauf Läden, Läden die Restposten anbieten.
Habe meinen 4:3 TFT Monitor für meinen OldSchool Rechner auch aus so einem Restpostenmarkt gekauft. Hat 15 €uronen gekostet und ist sogar ein alter Top Eizo aus wohl irgendeinem Büro gewesen.


----------



## Everon (25. Januar 2016)

Also "The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena" habe ich in meiner Steam-Bibliothek.
Gekauft am 30.11.2009 , gespielt 28 Stunden


----------



## Aenimus (25. Januar 2016)

Mir fehlt das tolle Freelancer auf STEAM.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Januar 2016)

Everon schrieb:


> Also "The Chronicles of Riddick: Assault on Dark Athena" habe ich in meiner Steam-Bibliothek.
> Gekauft am 30.11.2009 , gespielt 28 Stunden



Es gibt es aber nicht mehr dort.


----------



## hotzeus72 (25. Januar 2016)

Aenimus schrieb:


> Mir fehlt das tolle Freelancer auf STEAM.



Das fehlt mich auch in,der Liste 
Mfg


----------



## Pherim (25. Januar 2016)

Arena und Daggerfall sind zwar nicht im regulären Gog-Katalog zu finden, werden aber mit dem Kauf eines beliebigen Bethesda-Titels, wozu nicht nur die Elder-Scrolls-Spiele zählen, sondern auch Doom, Quake und Fallout, kostenlos dem Account hinzugefügt, und soweit ich weiß mit vorkonfigurierter DOSBox, wie bei allen DOS-Spielen auf Gog. Außerdem gibt es diese nette Version von Daggerfall, die komplett mit diversen Patches und Mods kommt: http://wiwiki.wiwiland.net/index.php/Daggerfall_:_DaggerfallSetup_EN
Ebenso Arena: http://wiwiki.wiwiland.net/?title=Arena_:_ArenaSetup_EN

Und nachdem DaggerXL bzw. XL Engine wieder aktiv ist und es mittlerweile auch noch ein Projekt zur Umsetzung von Daggerfall mit der Unity Engine gibt, könnte es in Zukunft durchaus nochmal interessant werden, zumal beide Projekte auch umfangreiches Modding erlauben sollen.


----------



## bltpgermany (25. Januar 2016)

*alte Schätzchen*

eigentlich gibt es einige alte Schätzchen, die ich gerne mal wieder anspielen würde, sofern ich mir keine Sorgen machen müsste, ob das Spiel auf Windows 7-10 läuft:

Giants - (mit dem Jetpack durch die Gegend fliegen hat mega spaß gemacht)
Fakk 2 - (rechte und linke Hand getrennt steuern, fand ich damals sehr cool)
Drakan - (habe ich noch im Multiplayer gezockt)
Zanzarah - (eines von wenigen netten Fee'n - Kampf Spielen)
Black & White - (Gotte spielen, was soll man mehr sagen )
Outcast (Voxel Grafik)
Freelancer - (Wäre cool das mal wieder durchzuspielen bevor Star Citizen rauskommt)


----------



## Pherim (25. Januar 2016)

Giants und Outcast gibt es ja auf Gog, Outcast auch auf Steam - davon ist sogar vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit eine aktualisierte Fassung erschienen (1.1), die unter Anderem höhere Auflösungen, aber auch bessere Kompatibilität mit neueren Systemen bietet. Giants wurde im Rahmen des letzten Gog-Winter-Sales sogar verschenkt.und ist laut Shopseite auch mit allen neuen Windows-Versionen kompatibel. Hab es aber selbst noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (25. Januar 2016)

Metal Gear Solid 4 wird nicht passieren. Das wurde schon sehr oft von Konami und ich meine auch Kojima gesagt, weil es nunmal für PS3 konzipiert wurde. Man müsste es komplett umprogrammieren, und die Arbeit will sich keiner machen und scheint wohl auch nicht im finanziellen Interesse vom Publisher zu sein. Da das Spiel aber sowieso SEEEEHHHR storylastig ist (gefühlt 75/25 Cutscenes/Gameplay) schaut euch einfach ein Lets Play ohne Commentary an, ist fast genau so spannend 

Die Halo Collection wird genau so wenig auf PC erscheinen, zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit. Halo 1 und 2 sind meiner Erinnerung nach ganz schön gefloppt auf dem Rechner und spätestens mit Halo 3 wurde die Serie zum Stützpfeiler der XBox schlecht hin... Never ever denke ich, dass wir die Halos inkl. 5 vor 2020 auf dem PC sehen werden (außer natürlich im Stream )


----------

